# Platy's tail bent upwards



## Andyja562 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a fairly young platy over a month old. I noticed that her tail it bent upwards. Shes currently in a 16g qt tank, all the waters parameters are OK besides the pH. The pH is a little high which is at about an 8.4. I just want to know what she has. Besides the physical appearance, when she swims hard she does flips. Other than that she kind of just sits there. Food wise I feed her a small amount of flakes once a day. Watching her makes me sad , so I hope it's something curable . I also attached a picture of her, I hope someone can help me.


----------



## abbieolivia94 (Oct 14, 2015)

Andyja562 said:


> I have a fairly young platy over a month old. I noticed that her tail it bent upwards. Shes currently in a 16g qt tank, all the waters parameters are OK besides the pH. The pH is a little high which is at about an 8.4. I just want to know what she has. Besides the physical appearance, when she swims hard she does flips. Other than that she kind of just sits there. Food wise I feed her a small amount of flakes once a day. Watching her makes me sad , so I hope it's something curable . I also attached a picture of her, I hope someone can help me.


hey i think it might a vitamin defiancy or something dietary related if the water quality if okay because platy are hardy fish ... but also maybe due to size she may have become injuried of tank decor / accessories ... and if this isnt a new thing perhaps a birth defect ... cos of her only being a baby id keep her away from other fish because they maybe trying to make her a snack xx


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Your fish is so cute! I feed my fish crisps, baby shrimp and wafers. Check out my tank setup including water and vitamin ideas maybe that will work better for you. Prayers for your fish. : )


----------



## Andyja562 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sadly my little girl passed away


----------

